
Ask HN: Debt rising on DigitalOcean - qxzw
Using Github student pack I got $50 free credit on Digital Ocean. After 10 months I deleted my droplet. Even though it was billed $5 monthly, at the end I saw that I owe $0.04. I forgot about it for a while, logged in today and saw that I owe $0.15. Minimal transfer from PayPal is $5. How to solve this?
======
mtmail
Try contacting their support. Maybe $0.15 is small enough they'll just remove
it. Them spending 10 minutes on the issue costs them more than $0.15.

------
jarland
That sounds, to me, like snapshot billing. Any chance you have any snapshots
on the account? Toss me an email at jdonnell@digitalocean.com or open a ticket
with our support team, we'll take a look :)

~~~
jarland
I should have added to that: We're not actively trying to collect anything
under $1, so to us a $0.15 balance is not something we need you to pay right
now.

